# Drywall guitar



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Just finished the tape and floating on this guitar we made. Suspending this puppy was interesting. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice work, you "rock" Para! See what I did there...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Definitely different. Ill take pics after were done. Using a new product in this one. Flame resistant varnish on all the wood. All the plywood in the background will have reclaimed wood and clear coated. Fun little bar and music venue. I wish I had taken pics of the framing for the guitar. It was some crazy work. Took 5 lifts to hoist the framing in the air.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That is beyond cool!




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

That's a cool job...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

It beats the 10k linear feet of sprinkler pipe we are painting white in a retrofitted dorm on campus by hand on another job we are doing concurrently. Take the good with the blah...


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

That is so cool! How is this guitar going to be finished, like are you going to paint it with one color or what?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you land where you needed to be on labor? I would have been nervous submitting that one.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Did you land where you needed to be on labor? I would have been nervous submitting that one.


That's easy. Just look in the PDCA production manual under "60' guitars". Easy peasy. 

And a great job as always Para. From my end, it's been really fun watching you grow with every job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Cool cloud.
I find it interesting that Para it seems will frame rock and paint jobs. 
I always wondered. Around here carpentry outfits will frame rock and finish for paint. But none have painters. Painting is always a seperate contractor. And no paint contractors hang or finish rock. It seems a ideal situation to take it all on.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

:b


Oden said:


> Cool cloud.
> I find it interesting that Para it seems will frame rock and paint jobs.
> I always wondered. Around here carpentry outfits will frame rock and finish for paint. But none have painters. Painting is always a seperate contractor. And no paint contractors hang or finish rock. It seems a ideal situation to take it all on.


 :blink:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Just finished the tape and floating on this guitar we made. Suspending this puppy was interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Did you use a banjo to tape it?:whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

95 foot guitar. Sheesh 

Its commercial drywall. We are the framers through finishers.You can build anything with flex track. Metal studs are 90% of what we frame with. I absorbed a very good commercial drywall outfit and its been rock and roll for the last year and a half. Doors and acoustic falls under our umbrella too. Im fairly decent on the business side and painting is my main focus, but at least 8 of our guys cross train both sides. We have a crew of four that are soley finishers and a crew of Four that are the brains behind building this guitar. Bad ass mothers on layouts. 

FWIW, Many of the crazy exploits I do are new to me, my theory is surround yourself with talent and potential and you can figure out the details as you go. Building this guitar was just a bigger version of the Planet Fitness gear boxes we did a month ago. Smaller projects give you the confidence to try bigger things.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Did you land where you needed to be on labor? I would have been nervous submitting that one.


Yep. There's a bit more cushion room in commercial than Richmond leads you to believe.:whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> That is so cool! How is this guitar going to be finished, like are you going to paint it with one color or what?


We primed it. It gets wallpaper. Crazy right?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> We primed it. It gets wallpaper. Crazy right?


:blink:yup


----------

